# More power a list of options



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

OK after reading a few of the big turbo & re build posts I think I have worked out what the main performance upgrade steps are so here goes.

Working with the 225 (why would any one bother tuning a 180?) The figures are a bit ball park and once you get to the big turbo stage there are a lot of variables depending on the state of the car you are working on and what you can carry over from previous work. Feel free to add anything you think I've missed and sense check the costs with some real world experience and I will edit the post accordingly .

I have not done anything about handling, brakes or suspension so maybe some one else can do that if they are as bored as I am at the moment.

STAGE 1
Panel filter, WAK box, Cat back exhaust, stage 1 Map- £600 - 250 to 260 BHP

STAGE 2
Cone air filter/ CDA, Performance TIP, Alloy DV, FMIC, Sports cats or 3" DP option & cat back exhaust, Stage 2 map -£2000 - 270 to 290 BHP ( may req injectors and a custom map to hit the top BHP)

KO4 Hybrid
KO4 hybrid, exhaust manifold, injectors, Cone air filter/ CDA, Performance TIP, Alloy DV, FMIC, Sports cats or 3" DP option & cat back exhaust, custom map. - £4000 - 300 to 320 BHP

Big Turbo Basic
BT various types, exhaust manifold, injectors, Cone air filter/ CDA, Custom TIP, Custom charge pipe, Alloy DV, FMIC, 3" custom DP & cat back exhaust, custom map. - £4750 -350 to 375 BHP (limit due to possible impending rods/piston failure)

Big Turbo + updated internals
Competition rods & pistons, BT & wastegate various types, exhaust manifold, fuel pump, injectors, 4 bar fuel reg, Cone air filter/ CDA, Custom TIP, Custom charge pipe, Alloy DV, FMIC, custom 3" DP, sports cat & cat back exhaust, clutch upgrade, custom map. - £7500 - 380 to 420 BHP

Big Turbo 2 litre updated internals 
Competition rods & pistons, 2ltr crank, uprated head & valves, engine mounts, boost controller, BT & wastegate various types, exhaust manifold, inlet manifold, fuel pump, injectors, 4 bar fuel reg, Cone air filter/ CDA, Custom TIP, Custom charge pipe, alloy DV, FMIC, Custom 3"DP sports cats & cat back exhaust, clutch upgrade, custom map. - £15000+ - 450 to 550+ BHP

Other options
Water Meth £300 to £400 + 20 to 30 BHP Cooler inlet temps
NOS £600 to £1000 + 150 to 200 BHP short burst instant power
Ceramic coating £100 to £150 per item, no real BHP increase but helps keep things nice & cool under the bonnet
Silicone hoses £250 no increase but may be better with increased boost & higher temps
Baffled Sump - £300
Decat £150 removes the restriction in the cats but can cause MOT and engine management lights
Custom Inlet manifold £800 15+ bhp more flow & better balance than OEM + bigger throttle body if required
KO4 Tubular Exhaust manifold £750 15+ BHP better flow than the standard cast Mani some cheap ones suffer from cracks.
Phenolic spacer £80 insulated inlet manifold spacer no BHP gain but cooler inlet temps.
Oil cooler £150 to £200 no BHP gain but better oil cooling & lubrication


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Kev

You forgot some critical stuff for the 2 litre BT

Uprated Valves and best to flow the head £500 - £2500
New fuel lines and connectors - Aeroquip £200 - £700
Probably need a swirl pot to stop starvation - £300
Engine mounts need uprating for sure - £450
Boost controller of some sort £100 - £600
Wastegate unless you have an actuator on the turbo - £300
uprated inlet will be required £400 - £900
ARP main stud kit, head stud - £500
2 litre TFSI crank or Eurospec £500 - £1000

Other options.

Baffled Sump - £300

The 2ltr BT build realistically needs to be listed as £15k+ if you are going to try and get 550 bhp


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

With the bits Frase has said and the 2lt build will be closer to 20k.. Me thinks.
Ceramic coating is about 100 to 150 per item.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

My heat treatment with ceramic and wrapping and bulk head measures probably came in around £500 and is critical unless you want to melt you master brake cylinder and cook your passengers.

Basically everything has to be replaced on a big power build and a big bore gasket kit is around £200 so brings it in to perspective.

It is easy to get to £20k with all the small items that have to be replaced. Sensors, belts, clutch, balancing of the crank and flywheel.

Mapping come in at £700 minimum


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Frase & Steve Just what I was after


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Kevin,

Stage 1 - I'd remove the cat back exhaust but include an uprated DV

Big Turbo Basic - I would include a sports cat/decat (mine doesnt have a 4bar or fuel pump either)
http://www.backdraftmotorsport.com/shop ... e.tpl.html

Water/Meth on its own doesn't add any bhp to the best of my knowledge just allows the map to be tweeked further


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

jamman said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Stage 1 - I'd remove the cat back exhaust but include an uprated DV
> 
> ...


Hi James, it's all a bit mix and match when I had my original map from Morgan he reckoned the OEM dv was fine for even a stage 2 but maybe not as reliable as the Forge, but I figured I stick a cat back in coz it removes some of the restrictions in the OEM exhaust and it's going to make it sound nice anyway. 
I'll agree on the decat but I don't really agree with them but you pays your money etc.  
Good news on the pump and 4bar reg though that is a saving and I'll take them off, are you still running standard injectors too?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No mate Genesis 550cc injectors


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can't believe more people haven't shown an interest in this post by Kevin great bit of work and very informative


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks James the cheques in the post


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Only just noticed this.

Nice and informative write up Kevin, with some good additions from others


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Diveratt said:


> Thanks James the cheques in the post


Credit where it's due mate with a little more info and refinement it could easily be the thread that we can direct all people to that ask about maps, more power, what do I need etc etc


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice synopsis . . . and I learned a few things. Thanks for pulling it together and posting.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

As James pointed out it's really just a starting point it needs a bit more input from people have carried out the work in the real world, but it's getting there


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Few more updates so I thought I'd give this a bump


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Post 1 updated.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> ?


It means Kev has updated the first post with more information you flaming galah :-* :wink:

This should be a sticky with a bit more work I could just say "read Kevs post you dumb feckwit" instead of repeating myself :wink: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks James but it needs some V6 input for Steve to take any notice at all.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good thread that should be must read to all the newbies :lol: :lol:

One thing to remember is that every part needs it connections. Hoses (braided teflon, fuel, silicone), clamps, gaskets, replaceable bolts, v-bands, brackets, wiring, fluids, filters, fittings, etc on a BT project they come together to £500 easily. So always count those too at least I was little surprised how much I've spent on small bits.

Oil cooler is something that I'd add to BT setups also. Mocal kits starting from £120, but with proper hoses and thermostat £200 is realistic.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Nate I'll add oil cooler to the list. I thought the TT had one as standard but could i be wrong


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Spot on sticky material once the tweaks are done should stop the same old same olds again and again(starting to sound like Status Quo...) Good job.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Diveratt said:


> Thanks Nate I'll add oil cooler to the list. I thought the TT had one as standard but could i be wrong


You are right. There is 'oil-water' oil cooler right in front of the block. It is very small size of a two cigaret boxes. So basically your radiator that keeps the coolant in check also cools your oil. Normally this is still kept and additional 'oil-air' cooler is added with thermostat. This way oil cooler helps to cool down the oil and that radiator behind FMIC and A/C radiator doesn't need to do all the cooling for the engine. As it is third in the row the air it is getting is not that cold anymore... Oil cooler thermostat also helps that there is no flow in the additional cooler when the engine is trying to get warm.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hybrid turbo 4000£? Are you sure? I thought it's more like 1500£ without the exhaust.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> Hybrid turbo 4000£? Are you sure? I thought it's more like 1500£ without the exhaust.


If you add the cost of supporting mods in it about 4k there is little point in going hybrid and strangling the turbo the a stock exhaust, manifold and intercoolers. Add in a bit piece of mind and do the rods and you will be well over 4k. The chances are you may have already fitted things such as an FMIC but I priced each mod as a stand alown and the amounts were a bit ball park but the do add up.

Catback £600
3" DP & sports cat £700
FMIC £700
Tubular manifold £300 to £800
Hybrid £500 to £750
3"TIP & filter £200
Mapping £300

If you add that lot up it's close to 4k with out any fitting costs, rods will set you back about another £500 + fitting


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

no hybred/bird or turd turbo

a 3076 is getting 450 at the wheels ......

how much is someone allowing to spend just on parts?

and what parts does the car have now ?

what horsepower are you trying to achieve ?


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

bumped


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I miss Kev great bloke


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

so glad i came across this!

pity its died bit as it really could be one of the most useful posts on here


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I put the below in another thread but this thread is much better hence I'll quickly post it on this:

V6
OEM 250bhp
1. uprated exhaust, uprated air filter / panel filter 250bhp £400 approx (but sounds nicer)
2. Revo remap 260 bhp £300
3. HPA DTM kit 350bhp max £5,000 fitted
4. HPA full turbo kit stage 1 400bhp or stage 2 450 bhp £12,000 approx or £15,000 approx fitted
5. Even more see V6RUL's build thread...... £x2 kidney's + x2 spleens + lots of arms and legs


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

And a partridge in a pear tree.. :lol: 
Steve


----------

